# Harvest Moon



## Peeb (Oct 6, 2017)

In Northeast Oklahoma



Harvest Moon- Oct 2017 by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2017)

I like this - nicely done.

Flickr says 700mm with a 500mm max zoom - Teleconverter?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2017)

GOOD moon shot, Peeb!!! We were amazed by the harvest moon's beauty out west here too.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks like Halloween is around the corner!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 6, 2017)

snowbear said:


> I like this - nicely done.
> 
> Flickr says 700mm with a 500mm max zoom - Teleconverter?


Yep- 1.4x. I love it.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2017)

On my long list.


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 6, 2017)

Very nice! 

Raining and cloudy here. When I finally got to see it, it was like any other full moon.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice.  I like the silhouettes against the moon.

WesternGuy


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 7, 2017)

Fabulous shot. The leaf silhouettes really add to the drama.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice one, wouldn't have thought to do that. May have to borrow the idea in future 

May the journey continue


----------



## baturn (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Low_Sky (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice one, Peeb!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Oct 7, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Raining and cloudy here. When I finally got to see it, it was like any other full moon.


Yeah- it loses color as it rises...


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 8, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 10, 2017)

The moon has been incredible lately, and you did a great job on the photo!


----------



## GWWhite (Oct 29, 2017)

We missed it here too thanks to rain. Great shot!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks to all who have been kind enough to comment. I was pleased with myself


----------

